# OT- Damn VIRUS/SPYWARE Winfixer from THIS site



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Everytime I click a new link on this site alone, two or three pop ups come up telling me about some software called Winfixer which deals with my computers registery and database. Can anyone tell me how the hell to block this crap this site is linked to? I have Firefox and I said block pop ups but its still coming through everytime I click a new link on this site, please help. I am about to punch my LCD screen, thanks.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I dont know the same crap happens to me all the time


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Porn is bad. :clown:

BTW, I have not had a pop up advertisment here, EVER and I visit daily.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here. It is making me visit this site less and less. Not trying to plug anywhere else, however, I read this site and the espn board (which honestly just isn;t as good as this site during the offseason although it picks up during the season) and I have been reading the other more lately instead of this one.
I know advertisments pay the bills, but this kind of thing loses users.........Just my opinion.

Prunetang


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> Porn is bad. :clown:
> 
> BTW, I have not had a pop up advertisment here, EVER and I visit daily.


It has zero to do with porn because I JUST reformatted my PC and it pops up ONLY at THIS site, no other site do I get pop ups. Everytime I click a new link on here it comes up with numerous pop ups, all the same though. It's horrible, beyond horrible. The site is becomiing very frustrating to even view, everytime I click a new thread, I have to exit out of the 3 windows that follow it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Everytime I click a new link on this site alone, two or three pop ups come up telling me about some software called Winfixer which deals with my computers registery and database. Can anyone tell me how the hell to block this crap this site is linked to? I have Firefox and I said block pop ups but its still coming through everytime I click a new link on this site, please help. I am about to punch my LCD screen, thanks.


I got the winfix popup for the first time. I don't recall the last time I got a popup clicking on a link from this site, but I do have popup blocker from Norton Security. It's probably not this site but the site that loads that's causing the popups.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I ran adaware, deleted a few things and it seems to be ok.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Opera blocks all pop-ups. I haven't had a problem with this.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Wierd - I just got that for the first time ever clicking on this thread.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Google toolbar is your friend. Adds a convenient google search bar and it blocks most pop ups.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I use pop up stopper, the free version. Go to www.panicware.com. They will try to get you to purchase the "upgraded" versions but using the free one has been damn close to 100% effective for me for years.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Damn VIRUS/SPYWARE Winfixer from THIS site*

My pop ups have been near zero for a while too but this particular one is making it through my protection as well... it comes up any time I click a new thread or page within a thread and some of the time shuts down my brouser... extremely annoying.

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Guess what, just made it through mine. I checked "cancel" and it still said it would install! I closed the program and hope it's closed.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Interesting. I use Firefox virtually exclusively. I also have it set to pop all pop-ups with the exception of three sites (BBB not being one of them). However, I still get the pop-up. 

However, if I use IE (argh!), I do not get a pop-up. I also run ad-aware's ad-watch and it get's past that as well.

I only have the problem with this site. I don't know if it is a new advertiser or what, but somebody needs to fix this.

Gramps...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

haven't had a pop up since I've been here.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I JUST got this last night for the first time. I use IE with the Google toolbar and get very few popups.

I did a search last night on Winfixer and it's definitely spyware... and as someone else mentioned in this thread it'll keep pushing you to install it (to the point of IE's "yellow bar" kicking in).

I wasn't sure that it was this site but after doing some testing I think that it almost certainly is.

Hopefully someone can look into this to make sure that there's nothing server-side...

Ed O.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

I only visit this board 99% of the time on BBB.net and I don't get any pop ups..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Guys this thing is driving me nuts too, I am trying to get it taken care of, but personally haven't the permissions to do so.

Winfixer is a site that apparently started advertising with us sometime yesterday and seems to have somehow snuck a Pop up borderline Hi-jack into the scripting when their banner ad is present. You will notice that it only pops up when their ad is at the top of the screen...If you are using Firefox Ad-Block that IFrame when you see it.

Just so you all know BB.net has a very specific policy about not having popups, and this advertiser is violating that policy.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

It's a clever use of Macromedia Flash that creates that pop-up (which is why Firefox can't block it with the javascript blocker feature); luckily, it isn't spyware per se (since I'm on a Mac and it happened, and there's no spyware written for MacOS), but it is annoying. For any other Mac users out there, switching to Opera or downloading Little Snitch will work. Little Snitch monitors every connection your computer makes and asks if you approve of it. I just set it to block any connections to "ad.doubleclick.net" where the ads come from. This will also block ads from that ad provider on every other site you visit. Quite nice actually. I can't believe I let it go this long.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> It's a clever use of Macromedia Flash that creates that pop-up (which is why Firefox can't block it with the javascript blocker feature); luckily, it isn't spyware per se (since I'm on a Mac and it happened, and there's no spyware written for MacOS), but it is annoying. For any other Mac users out there, switching to Opera or downloading Little Snitch will work. Little Snitch monitors every connection your computer makes and asks if you approve of it. I just set it to block any connections to "ad.doubleclick.net" where the ads come from. This will also block ads from that ad provider on every other site you visit. Quite nice actually. I can't believe I let it go this long.


Actually Gambitnut did in fact have it come through on Opera yesterday.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry, I guess I was misinformed about Opera. I'm using Firefox, but had read above that Opera worked. LittleSnitch has helped. The trick is to clear your cache, or the ad will come up again. Ugh.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Update:

I Just received Confrimation that this issue should be resolved.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Hey Guys this thing is driving me nuts too, I am trying to get it taken care of, but personally haven't the permissions to do so.


THANKS for looking into this and confirming that I'm not (a) crazy, or (b) infected.

At least not crazy about this, and not infected in terms of spyware on my computer.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeh I just got this crap last night from BBB.net as well, glad to hear it's being resolved.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> THANKS for looking into this and confirming that I'm not (a) crazy, or (b) infected.
> 
> At least not crazy about this, and not infected in terms of spyware on my computer.
> 
> Ed O.


Ok I was misinformed it's still there.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I run Microsoft Windows XP, I have automatic updates activated. I have Internet Explorer 6.0. The pop-up blocker feature is set to "Medium - Block most automatic pop-ups." 

I also have ZoneAlarm Pro installed with "Ad Blocking" set to Medium "Blocks all pop-up/pop-under and animated ads." Zone Alarm also has a mobile code control block setting. The latest version of ZoneAlarm Pro also has an anti-spyware module.

I was completely oblivious to any problems at basketballboards.net. I get no pop-ups. I am not sure which program was protecting me.

I will warn those that there is a dark side to these protection programs and settings. Many web sites do not function or do not function well for me. I often have to click on links multiple times to get through, or I have to lower or turn off the protection to have access to some sites.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> If you use Firefox (getfirefox), you will be able to effectively block *all pop-ups and ads on the web* with help from malware scanners/removers. Please download the following extensions, which you can freely delete at any time:
> 
> Adblock 0.5.2.039
> Adlbock Filterset G Updater 0.2.4
> ...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Ed O said:


> THANKS for looking into this and confirming that I'm not (a) crazy, or (b) infected.
> 
> At least not crazy about this, and not infected in terms of spyware on my computer.
> 
> Ed O.


:biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*What is up with this BS Winfixer popup on this site??*

This thing totally redirects me to their page when I click on this site or any thread. WTF :curse:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: What is up with this BS Winfixer popup on this site??*

I dont know, but I switched from modzilla back to IE and it went away. The site better fix this soon or people will stop coming


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: What is up with this BS Winfixer popup on this site??*

I want to let every one know that the site staff is aware of this problem, and we are doing the best we can to resolve it as quickly as possible.

Believe me, we are just as pissed off as you are about this.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It is directly related to their banner ad, I know the Admins and Techs have been trying to get it resolved...Let's hope soon!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I don't know how to use those extensions but I did go into options and it worked, thanks a lot.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

google toolbar bad because they spy on u and when u search they record ur results and what u searched for and the spy on ur gmail 2 i very rarely use it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

UPDATE:

BB.net has temporarily disabled the top Banner ad which is triggering the Pop-ups until the ad provider pulls that ad from it's randomly generated rotation. May take a day or two to get it all squared away for now, but at least it won't be hijacking our Browsers anymore.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This place runs off ads. What do you expect? 

That's why I don't post anymore. Enough with these seizure-inducing ads and poor layout. :clap:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Samuel said:


> This place runs off ads. What do you expect?
> 
> That's why I don't post anymore. Enough with these seizure-inducing ads and poor layout. :clap:


Well, why don't you become a supporting member if you have taken such an issue with ads?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zidane said:


> google toolbar bad because they spy on u and when u search they record ur results and what u searched for and the spy on ur gmail 2 i very rarely use it.


I like the google toolbar. When I installed the toolbar they were very up front with what they'd be doing so I don't consider it spyware. I wouldn't use their mail, but that's my choice. What I really like is their editable news page. 

Another thing I like about the toolbar is the spell checker. Very convenient. If I remember to use it that is.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Samuel said:


> This place runs off ads. What do you expect?
> 
> That's why I don't post anymore. Enough with these seizure-inducing ads and poor layout. :clap:


What browser do you use? You might try Firefox (or Opera). Ad-Block is a wonderful extension that can stop you from seeing these adds if you realy care. Personally I just ignore them as they are on practically every site anyways, and the bandwidth we use has to come from somewhere.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> BB.net has temporarily disabled the top Banner ad which is triggering the Pop-ups until the ad provider pulls that ad from it's randomly generated rotation. May take a day or two to get it all squared away for now, but at least it won't be hijacking our Browsers anymore.


thank you

STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> What browser do you use? You might try Firefox (or Opera). Ad-Block is a wonderful extension that can stop you from seeing these adds if you realy care. Personally I just ignore them as they are on practically every site anyways, and the bandwidth we use has to come from somewhere.


I don't even know how to install the extensions for Firefox. Whenever I try my PC isn't able to read the type of file it is.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Select Tools > Extensions. 
Select Get more Extensions (its a link, not a button).
Find the extensions you want and select the install now option. It should automatically run and install the extension.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Why do people keep recommending Firefox as a solution, when I have posted that I use IE, and had NO problems or issues with pop-ups/ad highjacking whatsoever?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Why do people keep recommending Firefox as a solution, when I have posted that I use IE, and had NO problems or issues with pop-ups/ad highjacking whatsoever?


Some people don't like Microsoft, for starters. Secondly, the solution that you offer involves buying software, right? Or am I mistaken and Zone Alarm Pro is free like Firefox?

The good news is that with the offending banner gone, this site is once again pop-up free!

Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Why do people keep recommending Firefox as a solution, when I have posted that I use IE, and had NO problems or issues with pop-ups/ad highjacking whatsoever?


Well, I mentioned it as a solution for someone who didn't like ad's here in general as a solution. Also, there are other reasons to use Firefox over IE besides pop-ips/highjacking. I'm however not trying to get anyone to switch, was just trying to help someone out.

So I'm not really sure where you get that people "keep" recommending it as a solution.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Some people don't like Microsoft, for starters. Secondly, the solution that you offer involves buying software, right? Or am I mistaken and Zone Alarm Pro is free like Firefox?
> 
> The good news is that with the offending banner gone, this site is once again pop-up free!
> 
> Ed O.


The basic firewall is free for individual users.
http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...sp?dc=12bms&ctry=US&lang=en&lid=dbtopnav_zass

The suite version with Anti-Virus, Anti-Spyware and E-Mail scanning/protection costs money.

I can understand those who prefer other operating systems and/or other browsers. Microsoft has done a really terrible job with security. However there has been a mythology surrounding the "security" of the alternatives. It is very debatable if they are more secure or not. Are they really secure or just more ignored due to small numbers. What is not debatable is that attacks are far more often launched against Microsoft and IE - due to hacker hatred of MS and dominant market share making the target more valuable. 

If you choose to go compeletely unprotected you are currently better off using an alternative. But, that does not mean you would be safe. Criminals don't care about MS vs Apple vs Linux or IE vs Firefox. They will attack any valuable target sooner or later. If you want to actually be safe, as opposed to thinking you are, you have to use protection software that is constantly updated and runs scans, you have to turn off many of the "features" of the browser and operating system that are inherently dangerous, never use sharing programs connected to the internet, and you have to set the o.s. and browser to require you explicit permission to do basic things so you can spot dangerous activity. And strangely, the tools to do all these things are more readily available and easier to use for MS.

With the reported new emphasis of hacker tools (spyware, keyloggers, trojan horse code) being used by gangs of criminals to hunt for personal information and log-in information that can be used to steal (as opposed to the vandal like release of viruses), I think it wise for most people to have up to date protection on their computers regardless of which browser they use or which operating system.

ALL operating systems and browsers have thousands of bugs making them vulnerable. And alternative operating systems won't protect you from many of the phishing scams, e-mail scams, fake web-sites and other ways of obtaining your banking, payment and finance accounts log-in information. If going "alternative" lulls some people into thinking that is enough to make them safe they could be far less protected. Erect a wood fence and post guards 24/7. Or erect a high, stone wall and post no guards. Which fort is safer?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> It's a clever use of Macromedia Flash that creates that pop-up (which is why Firefox can't block it with the javascript blocker feature)


Interesting. I had a pretty major computer crash last week and had to reformat the hard drive, do a few Windows installs, reinstall all my programs, etc. A side result was reinstalling a fresh copy of Firefox and having too many other higher priorities before getting to the plugins, so I hadn't yet reinstalled Flash. Reading the above, I don't think I will... I'm pretty sure I've never been to a site where I thought, "gee, I'm sure glad I was able to view that extremely long Flash intro," and now that one company has figured out how to turn Flash into a spam/virus agent, we can be sure that more will follow suit.

If I really need to view something that I don't have the plugin for, I just open IE and copy over the URL. Only takes a few seconds out of my day and eliminates headaches like the above.

Dan


----------

